# Toe overhang, Can I get your opinion?



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

I've been using this set up for a few years and have always felt that these large 2003 Burton Mission bindings and size 12 2002 Moto boots were just too big for this average width Burton Indie 158. Please take a look at these photos showing the overhang of the boots (front and rear) and gas pedal on the bindings. If anyone could give me some feedback on whether or not this setup hinders true carving angles please let me know. My stance is +9/-6 and I do mostly free riding.

*Check out these photos.*

Thanks, Chris


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

(10 characters)


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry for using shutter fly (Are you offended or something?), it's the only good way to upload pictures online these days...as for the photo's, there should be 8 of them and some are up close showing the overhang...I don't know what else to tell you other than that I am not concerned about the fitting relationship between boot and binding. I am only interested in what less sarcastic forum members have to say. 

Peace.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

well shutterfly is acting crazy so i cant see the pics. i currently run 03 (ish) missions with burton freestyle boots on a lib tech 157 and i have NO problems. the missions have a built in gas pedal or something so even tho there is overhang it doesnt affect my riding unless i an seriously laying down. you shoud be fine, especially if youve already been rocking it for a few years.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

finally got shutterfly to work. dude, there is no way those are 03 missions, toe caps werent around then. 

anyway, i still say you should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

They are '03 missions, I just replaced the regular straps with cap straps a couple seasons ago...anyone wanna buy some regular straps? (half joking) But also, they have the P1 top strap because they are the special edition mission darks or something.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

haha, thats what i figured after i posted that. come to think of it, i should prolly get some toe straps for my missions. whered you pick em up?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

I got them at Pedigree Ski Shop up here in NY, just found the box and it says '06 on it and that they cost $40, that shop is always pretty overpriced though. I'm sure they still sell them at most board shops. They are definitely worth it though, I got them before I hit up Colorado last year and the feeling is pretty noticeable. 

Peace


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i did a froogle search and they are $40 just about everywhere. still gonna pick em up before the VT meet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

nice, where abouts in VT are you riding. I might be going up to Jay Peak later this month or early Jan.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

jay peak. east coast meet for this forum. check out the meets section above. you should go if you can get a spot. it will be a hella good time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

This may sound stupid but how would I move the whole binding towards the toe edge or heel edge on the board? The Burton bolt patterns, I think, only allow for one centered binding position. ?? I was reading up on binding centering earlier on this website (If you scroll down you'll see stance centering with some photos.) and couldn't figure how to do it.


----------



## psychosaif (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Guys, Does this look right? its a size 11.5 boot, large bindings on a regular custom 09. The Boots have shrinkage technology so the footprint is 10.5. Is that too much overhang? Thanks.


----------

